# Problems with W&W Winact-VT Limbs???



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I doubt Lancaster would knowingly sell junk. A graphics change is my guess


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

As you waited so long will you now get them at clearance price. If they're on clearance shouldn't they have them in stock, what spec limbs did you order?


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

Why don't you contact Lancaster and ask them?


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I am not trying to say that Lancaster is a bad company. There can be many reasons to put an item on clearance.

My question was more about are the limbs bad. There isn't much on the internet about them. From a cost point they were in the mid range and they are relatively new so I thought I would take a chance on them. If Lancaster finds out that the limbs are bad, I understand that they will want to get rid of what stock they have at a discount. I don't have a problem with that decision.

If the limbs are bad, then I will cancel my order. But if the limbs are fine then I will wait until they come in, and if I need a 2nd pair I can go to AS to get them.

So does anyone know if these limbs have problems?

Pete


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I understand your hesitation - those limbs are essentially a new product since they were introduced in 2014. It's very strange for such a new product to be discontinued so quickly. Win & Win still lists the Winact VT limbs on their products page of their website, so it doesn't appear that the manufacturer discontinued them. Perhaps Lancaster discontinued them because of difficulty getting them or because they're too similar in price/quality to other Win & Win limbs like the Winex. 

I don't know if the quality of the new Winact VT limbs is different, but I have (and use) a pair of the older Winact limbs and they're super reliable.

If it was me, I'd see if I could get the lower price on the Winact VT limbs (if they have the size you want). Another thing I'd consider: for pretty much the same money you could also look into some MK Archery Prime limbs but you'd have to order them from Chris (user: chrstphr here on At) since Lancaster doesn't sell the Prime limbs. You could even save a few bucks and get MK Inpers limbs, which are supposed to be really great limbs, and they're wood/carbon like the Winact VT.

-Kent W.


----------



## hawghunter2585 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the Winact riser and limb setup, and I have been very please with it so far. I have only had the setup for a few weeks, but so far I haven't found one complaint. The limbs are only at 32#, but they are very smooth drawing and have a great feel on the shot.


----------



## SBrewer (Mar 31, 2015)

I called Lancaster today because I too was in the process of ordering these limbs. The Rep said that they are a discontinued item from W & W that is why they are on clearance. I'm a little nervous since there are not a lot of reviews on them.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

With the top Samick Extreme for $399. On clearance. You might want to jump on it before its gone.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

Just because product is on clearance does not mean it is junk...the Winact VT's are high quality limbs and a great deal at the clearance price. The Winact VT's are the same as the old "Winact" limbs, just with a new paint job and name. They are one of the best limbs produced by W&W.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

The SF elite plus and ultimate pro were discontinued and on clearance for quite a while. Many people would love to be able to get their hands on those limbs...

That being said, I know nothing about the Winact.

Cheers


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

W&W is bringing KAP brand back. Overlapping product lines was the problem first time when lower spec W&W stuff was phased out and rebranded as SF stuff. They're probably just juggling the different brands again, the limbs are just as good as ever. They just probably overlap a bit with new SF velocity stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2007)

Mr. Roboto,

The Winact VT is a great limb for the price, we have had no returns for warranty or quality issues. Win & Win is still currently producing these limbs, we have just decided not to stock them based on sales and delivery time at this point. However, they can still be ordered at anytime as a special order since they are a current offering from Win & Win. I see your set is still on order with an estimated delivery date of 4/10. We do have a set of Long 40# in stock if you would like to try them now, I can have them shipped out tomorrow for you. If for any reason you do not like them or there is any warranty issue we will gladly return them for you. Feel free to PM me to discuss further or if you would like the 40# limbs. 

SBrewer- I apologize that you were given incorrect information. As I mentioned above, Win & Win is still offering these limbs in their current line. The current price is a great deal for these limbs! Get what you can while we have them in stock, as soon as we are out of current inventory the price will roll back to the original price for special orders.

Jared


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Mr. Roboto,
> 
> The Winact VT is a great limb for the price, we have had no returns for warranty or quality issues. Win & Win is still currently producing these limbs, we have just decided not to stock them based on sales and delivery time at this point. However, they can still be ordered at anytime as a special order since they are a current offering from Win & Win. I see your set is still on order with an estimated delivery date of 4/10. We do have a set of Long 40# in stock if you would like to try them now, I can have them shipped out tomorrow for you. If for any reason you do not like them or there is any warranty issue we will gladly return them for you. Feel free to PM me to discuss further or if you would like the 40# limbs.
> 
> ...


This is one of the many reasons I love LAS. Customer service so good they will find you and solve your problem before you even contact them. Seriously, you guys rock. If I didnt already make 3 orders this week I would order something right now in support of good business policies. 

Cheers!
:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Jared, PM sent.

Sounds like the Winact-VT limbs were a good choice. Just a very long wait. Yeah, 2 months lead time is a bit on the long side. I can fully understand a company deciding to stop selling a product that has excessively long lead times.

Thanks for the feedback everyone, and thanks to Jared for the Lancaster official response. No need to call them. Limbs look good, customer service good, I just have to wait a couple more weeks. patience grass hopper patience.


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

I have nothing to add since Jared posted, but I just wanted to note that 17% off isn't a huge CLEARANCE discount, so would not be indicative of a bad product IMHO. In fact, I am seriously considering stocking up on some 32# or 34# for when I move up. I'd been planning to get Winact limbs (or something similar) when I get up into the 30+# range and won't switch limbs quite as often... thoughts, anyone? Note that it will probably be months before I get to use them and they'd be sitting in their box in the closet until then. Would that hurt the limbs? Haha, I guess I'm asking if limbs "go bad" XD


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

not if you keep them in the fridge


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Mr. Roboto,
> 
> The Winact VT is a great limb for the price, we have had no returns for warranty or quality issues. Win & Win is still currently producing these limbs, we have just decided not to stock them based on sales and delivery time at this point. However, they can still be ordered at anytime as a special order since they are a current offering from Win & Win. I see your set is still on order with an estimated delivery date of 4/10. We do have a set of Long 40# in stock if you would like to try them now, I can have them shipped out tomorrow for you. If for any reason you do not like them or there is any warranty issue we will gladly return them for you. Feel free to PM me to discuss further or if you would like the 40# limbs.
> 
> ...


Someone tell me that Rob and his crew at Lancaster are not the best?  Great job Jared.


----------



## SBrewer (Mar 31, 2015)

Jared,

Thanks for sending out the correct info! Shortly after talking to the rep, I decided to go ahead and order these limbs for my son. Prior to ordering, I had tried to find reviews on them online but there was nothing to be found. That is why I was a little nervous about purchasing them. I am glad to hear all the positive info on them on here. They are a surprise for my son. He has become a big W&W fan since Vegas. He just started shooting in Oct and has advanced rather quickly with his skills. I'm hoping that these limbs will help him to continue to improve and help him to shoot outdoor distances soon.
Thanks,




[email protected] said:


> Mr. Roboto,
> 
> The Winact VT is a great limb for the price, we have had no returns for warranty or quality issues. Win & Win is still currently producing these limbs, we have just decided not to stock them based on sales and delivery time at this point. However, they can still be ordered at anytime as a special order since they are a current offering from Win & Win. I see your set is still on order with an estimated delivery date of 4/10. We do have a set of Long 40# in stock if you would like to try them now, I can have them shipped out tomorrow for you. If for any reason you do not like them or there is any warranty issue we will gladly return them for you. Feel free to PM me to discuss further or if you would like the 40# limbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

I just found this thread researching winact VT. They are still selling them on alt services website.
What is the verdict on these now that you have shot them for a time?
It does seem to me that they use a proven name and say they are selling a new design not tried or proven.
So I'm looking at the mentioned above inpers, rápidos, velocities.
Any info on any of these is appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Inpers have directional carbon. Winact-VT have crosswoven carbon which is a better product

But really Inpers are around 300 at Alternative. Winex $400 , that only $50 more than the VT's. A no brainer if you can afford the extra $100 over the Inpers.

This is all provided you have reached the ideal weight.

When I bought my limbs at LAS. I stated my limb budget , experience and history. And said pick me the smartest buy. They brought out the Winact VT limbs. They said you need to spend over $500 to get better choice for my long draw. I haven't looked back since.


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you for the reply.
Both the winact VT and winnex are recent releases. I don't know if any one has won anything with either. Redesigned with old fame name. Well that's been my hesitation with them.
So the winnex is a no brainier over your good winact. Aside of construction winnex looks like they have a bit more hook. Just from all pictures I have found.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I have 28lb longs I've shot less than a hundred times. They are still a bit heavy for me so I might sell them. I would say overall they are smooth and have a nice aftershot feel. I haven't chronoed them. Finish and graphics are really nice as usual.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, being the one who started this thread, I am still quite happy with my 38# WinAct VT limbs (long). My AMO draw length is 30-3/4 inches. On my bow, the limbs are pulling 43# at my draw length on my 25 inch riser.

I have about 20,000 arrows through it, and have not been disappointed one but.

Has the limbs won anything? Limbs don't win anything, its the archer. But with these limbs I have finished in 2nd NFAA Field Nationals, one NW Indoor Sectional championship, and numerous state championships shooting Barebow and NFAA Trad.

I wouldn't hesitate buying another set, if Lancaster still sold them.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Winacts have been sold since about 1998? with only real changes in the graphics, first change was around 2003 from the original silver with yellow markings to the silver with black trimmings. Then to white paint job few year later, and then came the fancy VT version, which seems identical to the original but the black colour job. It's your bog standard carbon/wood limb, with perhaps a bit evolved carbon materials from the earlier versions. I've shot them 2004-2006 and 2011-2012. Last time Winacts were used to win olympic golds was 2004 (women's team) and 2000 (women's individual).

Not the fastest or fanciest these days, but for 99,9% archers they will be absolutely brilliant.

Winex are different, the early versions of 2004 or so were much better (different core layers) than those sold these days with same name (which are slower, but probably will last longer).


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Winact Carbon have been the first Carbon limbs by Win & Win. They were selling in Italy under EXE brand, much before W&W brand become a well known one. My son used Winact Carbon limbs under EXE brand to score 597 Indoor 18 mt World Record in Nimes in 2001 and to win the World Indoor Championships in Florence the same year.


----------

